
A Journey – If You Dare – Into the Minds of Silicon Valley Programmers - mindgam3
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/01/books/review/clive-thompson-coders.html
======
HNLurker2
Paywall bypass:
[https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.nytimes.com/2019...](https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/01/books/review/clive-
thompson-coders.html)

